# Best laptop (or laptop components) for running Blender with FreeBSD?



## mikethe1wheelnut (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm particularly interested in purchasing a laptop from this company: https://laptopwithlinux.com/ (assuming there isn't an equivalent company for FreeBSD). So looking for advice on which components to ask them to use for use with FreeBSD, running Blender.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 17, 2022)

The biggest issue is Wifi. 802.11N is our standard.

Newer M.2 standard has replaced MiniPCIe. There is only one Atheros M.2 card with N.

So what you are going to need is ATHEROS QCNFA 222 // AR5BWB222








						Atheros qcnfa 222 ar9462 m.2 NGFF 802.11n 300 Mbps Bluetooth WiFi 2.4ghz 5ghz  | eBay
					

Das Qualcomm Atheros QCNFA222 M.2 / NGFF Modul ( KEY A+E passt in KEY E und KEY A+E Steckplätze). Moderne M.2 / NGFF Wlan Module gibt es hier zum günstigenPreis -. WICHTIG:Es müssen mindestens ZWEI Antennen an die Karte angeschlossen werden -sonst wird die Karte zerstört, da diese Karte 2x...



					www.ebay.com
				




Also be advised our bluetooth stack is not well.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 17, 2022)

There are also Intel M.2 wireless modules that work with FreeBSD.
I can't recommend them as I have little experience with them.
Series 9xxx has some problems on the forum. Try 8xxx if you go this route.








						Intel wireless 8260
					

Where can I check if this wifi card fully supported by FreeBSD? By fully I mean the fast 802.11ac part. This card is in my HT system, last time I tried FreeBSD it did not work out to stream HD video - too slow.




					forums.freebsd.org
				




The 9xxx driver seems spotty. Works for some, not others.
Working Intel 9260:








						What hardware are you running FreeBSD on at Home?
					

I've happily used FreeBSD since 5.x (I don't remember the exact version).  Like the thread title states I am curious to hear what you're using at your house/apartment to run FreeBSD. At the moment I'm running FreeBSD 13.0 on my trusty old T410 Thinkpad which boasts a 2.40 GHz i5 CPU and 4 GB...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Intel 9560 seems problematic on some platforms:








						Cannot configure AC9560 wireless card with iwm driver
					

I cannot get FreeBSD to find my wireless card. It does not show up in ifconfig -a. root@S76BSD:~ # sysctl net.wlan.devices net.wlan.devices:   In my /boot/loader.conf I load the iwm and iwm_firmware modules: if_iwm_load="YES" iwm3160fw_load="YES" iwm3168fw_load="YES" iwm7260fw_load="YES"...




					forums.freebsd.org
				











						Unable to connect to WiFi with Intel AC 9560
					

Hi everyone,  I am new to FreeBSD, coming from Linux. I downloaded FreeBSD 13.0 Release amd64.disc1.iso, using Lenovo IdeaPad C300.  Installed everything with Ethernet cable, however when trying to use WiFi, I'm unable to. Steps taken:  sysctl net.wlan.devices  -> net.wlan.devices: iwm0   dmesg...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## ayleid96 (Apr 17, 2022)

Try with this company. Their products are more expensive but more powerful. Under networking specifications they list WiFi 6 which is umbrella term for many wifi standards. I don't know for sure if they have 802.11N cards installed.


----------

